# About Sennheiser ie800 upgrade custom cable



## guppyguppyguppy

Anyone know where can buy the Sennheiser ie800 upgrade custom CABLE?
Seems no diy cable released up to now...


----------



## scootermafia

Pretty confident we will never see anyone willing to recable the upper part of a $1000+ IEM at least, that is for sure.


----------



## suslovde

I have sennheiser ie800 fully recabled with meta arg cable by vesperaudio


----------



## renzokuken

suslovde said:


> I have sennheiser ie800 fully recabled with meta arg cable by vesperaudio


 
  
 Hi suslovde,
 By fully recabled does Vesper solder the new cable directly to the inner circuit of the IE800 or it's a partial cable split replacement at the Y sections?


----------



## suslovde

It's done directly to the inner circuit. Stock cable totally replaced.


----------



## renzokuken

Super cool. Thanks for the information suslovde. I think it'll be hard for me to get this done cause I'm in Asia. I'll shoot vesperaudio an email anyway.


----------



## Dobrescu George

suslovde said:


> I have sennheiser ie800 fully recabled with meta arg cable by vesperaudio


 
 I want to know more information about this too! also, please include some photos, imressions about SQ changes if possible.


----------



## suslovde

dobrescu george said:


> I want to know more information about this too! also, please include some photos, imressions about SQ changes if possible.


 

 Here is a photo:
 https://pp.vk.me/c624021/v624021614/29d58/WInu16Ze10o.jpg
 About SQ I can say that is still perfect and very close to stock. But I think it sounds a little bit warmer on the mids. Bass is very deep but I don't have stock ones to compare. Highs are also perfect without sybilants. One more thing I liked is that it's mostly without microphonic effect.


----------



## Dobrescu George

suslovde said:


> Here is a photo:
> https://pp.vk.me/c624021/v624021614/29d58/WInu16Ze10o.jpg
> About SQ I can say that is still perfect and very close to stock. But I think it sounds a little bit warmer on the mids. Bass is very deep but I don't have stock ones to compare. Highs are also perfect without sybilants. One more thing I liked is that it's mostly without microphonic effect.


 
 How much did it cost?


----------



## Silvano

Very, very interesting!!.......
 tell us something more, what about the overall weight compared to the original set?....lighter ,heavier, quite the same?
 I'd want to get the same mod but I'm afraid, in case of more weight, that the earbuds couldn't stay in properly and  get out easier!
 Very pleased to hear that the new cable fix the microphonic noise  issue!!


----------



## Silvano

.....don't forget to give us the price for that kind of high grade work !


----------



## mw7485

I know this is an old thread, but there may still be some interest in VersperAudio's work. I contacted them, and this was their reply:
  
*Dear Mark,*
*Yes we have rich experience with ie800 and we can recable them.*
*There is a risk of driver damage during disassembling - cause sennheiser did not mean ie800 to be recableable. But no other company will give you more chances for successful recabling, and since stock cable is already not functioning, there are no other options.*
*Basic prices are for handcrafted upgrade cables are.*
*Meta arg cable + recabling is 121usd.

Anthem CL + recabling is from  83 usd.*
  
*Evo insane clp + recabling is from 154usd.*
*Please note that they are for over-the-ear only.*
*Basic prices include 120 cm length, soft earhooks, straight neutrik connector, black (meta) or transparent (cl, clp) color, plain plastic choker.*
*You can choose another color, connector, length, choker.*
*You can see description in cables page.

 We are located in Belarus.

 You can send/receive earphones via national post.
 Payment is required as soon as all works are finished.*
*Works will take approx 7 biz days.

 We aslo have a limited time offer - free return shipping for all handcrafted recable orders.*

  

  
*Kind regards*


----------



## renzokuken

Cross this thread again by chance. I think I should post feedback on Vesper Audio's work here in-case anyone else got interested.
I got my IE800 recabled by Vesper Audio. There were driver damage during the work but VA helped seeking replacement and the price is very reasonable.
I've been using my recabled IE800 since, satisfactorily. Vesper Audio's cables quality and workmanship can only be described as top notch.


----------

